# Please read - photos will now be edited for approval



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Here's the editor - take up any beefs with him!


----------



## trout chaser (Oct 21, 2005)

I wonder how many pounds of food he shoves in that mouth each day.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, I certainly won't be posting any *chicken *pictures! LOL 

Edit: OOPS! Too late! LOL
Mike


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Can I take my beefs up with him with one of my friends -- preferably one made of steel and walnut?????

Nice shot by the way.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Uhhh, no arguments here.  ... cool pic, Rusty!

That chicken looks good, Mike ... need some help "protecting" it from predators? :tongue:


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*One more...*

Never seen one from this point of view before. Literally these guys are eating machines.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Love the gators.

Thanks.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Great gator shots Rusty, best ones so far!!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

You out alligatored yourself with that first shot Rusty. What a "breathtaking" image. I can almost smell the stench of its breath!  I'm "gator green" with envy.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> Well, I certainly won't be posting any *chicken *pictures! LOL
> 
> Edit: OOPS! Too late! LOL
> Mike


Was that with the new Rebel? Good food and grill shot.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Those are great! Even the chicken on the grill.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I never knew the inside of their mouths were so pink. It just doesn't seem right! I really like the wide borders. Be careful Rusty, those guys can lunge pretty fast. Man Mike, that chicken does look good, MMMM!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

great gator pics Rusty! I haven't even had time to offload the photos from my card yet. Hopefully I got a couple good'ns to post up.. gonna be hard to impress after that full-frame gator though.. very well done!

It was great to get the VIP tour from you and to meet up with Brett (fishphoto) also.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Important!!!*



chicapesca said:


> I never knew the inside of their mouths were so pink. It just doesn't seem right! I really like the wide borders. Be careful Rusty, those guys can lunge pretty fast. Man Mike, that chicken does look good, MMMM!


She's absolutely right and I should certianly address this here and now. These shots were taken with a telephoto lens. Under no circumstances should anyone put themselves at risk for the sake of recording an image.

Stealthy does not even begin to describe these guys and on our trip I pointed out several situations where there were gators present that could not be seen (I don't care how much of an expert you think you are). My two "partners in crime" will attest to this as well.

Another deceptive aspect is that they usually don't move very much and when they do it's slowy. People assume that's their normal mode. It is, but you cannot outrun an alligator should it decide to get out of its normal mode and chase you to kill you. Yes I just said that.

Do not under any circumstances feed alligators - ever. Like coyotes and bears these animals will begin to associate humans with food and that is always a bad thing. Leave your dog at home as well.

I am not trying to create a sense of fear for people planning on visiting the park. I've been observing these animals for some time now and thy are lightning fast and just as powerful. They command your respect. I use a 30' rule. The bigger the gator the more room it gets.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

example of Rusty using the 30' rule - actually this is probably more like the 50' rule. Telephotos tend to compress the visual effects of distance, and this photo is a good example. He is farther away than he looks.

- AND that is one big ***** gator!!!!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Thanks Brett...*

Again my good side. To put things in perspective further here's one of the shots from where I was. If you can see the leeches your close enough!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Spectacular! I will leave the photographing of gators to you guys, you surely know what you are doing. Love the muck on the teeth of Rusty's first gator shot.


----------



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

Great Shots!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

another gator.


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

Doesn't look like that gator has missed any meals....


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*We think these things out...*



Crawdaddy said:


> Doesn't look like that gator has missed any meals....


Chances are that the ones that just ate a photographer will be a little bit slower.

Nice shot Cutter. Very well composed.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That looks like that big ole gator that was laying right across the bike trail one day. Everybody had to make a u-turn and go back the other way because he wanted
to lay in that cool dirt!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Just tell me how to stay on his good side and PLEASE....feed him 'fore I get there!


----------

